# MEPS... What to Expect?



## CTrain (Apr 17, 2006)

I'll be going to MEPS next Thursday into Friday as part of the application process to an Officer Program. From my understanding, MEPS is the same for all branches of the Armed Services - correct? What should I be expecting? Is it just an extensive physical?

Thanks!


----------



## REILEYDOG (Nov 5, 2005)

Bring a book. It will be a physical, paperwork, more paperwork, and a whole lot of sitting around waiting.


----------



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

They usually let the soldiers that need Pre-Commissioning Physicals go to the head of the line since you are already in the service and don't need as much of the paperwork and shots as the new recruits.

(I'm assuming that you are currently serving)

Make sure you tell them when you are checking in that you are there for a Pre-Commissioning Physical.

Get in there early to beat the traffic.

They have a couple of parking lots but I'm not sure if the public is able to utilize them. The is no parking in front of the building since 9/11.

Practice your "duck walk!"


----------



## CTrain (Apr 17, 2006)

I am not currently serving, and a Sgt. is picking me up at school and bringing me, so the parking is not an issue. Thanks for the responses so far, keep em comin'


----------



## DNorth (Jun 6, 2008)

I went through in '93, things may have changed but we were billeted at the nearby Holiday Inn the night before and then taken to MEPS in a bus. There was some big to-do about not eating certain things for breakfast because it may mess up the bloodwork or some such reason. The thing I remember most is the hearing test, we stepped into a little soundproofed booth and took the test with headphones on in there. I had a head cold that day and my hearing was crap, I had to re-take the hearing test another day (not fun). Otherwise it was just what you expected...line up, get a profile card filled out, prints, a few basic health questions, then off to begin learning the meaning of "hurry up and wait." They drew a little blood, made us pee in cups for the drug screening, eye tests, hearing tests, posture tests, etc. A short one-on-one with a doctor, and it was back into street clothes for paperwork and eventually the swearing-in.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

Hey, if nothing else you're going to get the most invasive....I mean the most complete physical exam you've ever had. 

The one thing I remember about the MEPS building was that the Army doesn't have a category for hazel eyes, so Uncle Sam bestowed green eyes upon me that day.


----------



## martymar219 (Dec 8, 2006)

What Meps are you going to Boston or Springfield?


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

Get ready for the duck walk and the turn your head and caugh.

What service are you going into?


----------



## CTrain (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm going to the Springfield one, and I am applying to the Marine Corp Officer Program


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

I went through Boston MEPS in 85 and I remember all of the knuckleheads talking about boot camp, as if they'd been there 3 or 4 times. Disregard rumor control when you're there.


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

CTrain said:


> I'm going to the Springfield one, and I am applying to the Marine Corp Officer Program


So your going to PLC 1st increment in the summer then? If your 20 and dont have a 4 year degree your not going to OCC.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Right on that...No 4 Yr. degree no OCC!


----------



## CTrain (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm finishing my degrees a year early, and using OCS (if I am accepted) as my last credits as an internship. So yes, you are right, originally I thought I would be going to OCC but since I won't technically have my degree until after I go through OCS, I will be doing the PLC-C program and will not get comissioned until i actually get my degrees after completing my "internship."


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

Good Luck, I hope you have a high PFT. A good friend of mine just completed TBS and is now at his MOS school and he had a 275 and still had trouble.


----------

